# AutoBild Speculates on the Future 1-Series



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2008)

1GT looks really mean! I like.

I vote the FWD sports van project be banished though. DO NOT WANT.


----------



## ProRail (May 31, 2006)

tim330i said:


> Thanks to "Dackelone" for this translation of AutoBild about the future 1er.
> 
> In this week***8217;s issue of AutoBild they have an interesting article on the new 1-er***8217;s coming our way. I posted the pictures bellow my post.
> 
> ...


When you said "coming our way" I assumed you meant NA (since your location is Boston). Our choices are often very limited. For instance we can't get any of those great 1 series hatchbacks I see in Europe I don't see anything here that indicates these cars are going to be available in NA.


----------

